# Closest salt to Philadelphia



## Fishincary

Hey guys,

Im going to be up in Upper Darby near Philly this weekend. I have saturday morning free and would like to hook into something. Wheres the nearest saltwater to philly that is likely to hold some striped bass or bluefish, pretty much anything to put a bend in a rod. Im not sure if I should be looking in NJ or if DE would be closer access to the salt.

Thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## jetty jumper

Come on over to Long Beach Island the north end of the island is Barnegat Light. You have easy access there. Fish the jetty out by the light house.
Right now there is lots of Bluefish in the inlet. I was out there today and got 6 decent size Blues and 3 Fluke. Fluke season is closed and I was not targeting them but they took 
The mullet chunks I was using HAHA. Anyway great place to fish and not a terrible drive from Philly. There is also a bathroom at the lighthouse and lots of places to eat on LBI.
Good luck if you go let me know. TIGHT LINES


----------



## Fishincary

Thanks for the advice!
I have to be back by early afternoon for my grandmothers birthday. I was hoping to find somewere within like 1 hour. Do you know how far down the delaware river I need to go to hit salty enough water to find striped bass, blues or flounder?

Im from NC, forgive my ignorance but is "fluke" the same thing as the flounder we have down here?


----------



## jetty jumper

Fluke are summer flounder. I think the term Fluke is a Jersey thing. Sorry I am not sure how far down from Philly you would go to find the salt.
If you have the time though I think LBI is about an hour or so drive from Philly. It may turn out to be your best bet.
Wish I could help more. Good luck and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Fishincary

Ill see what I can do. I did some research and the salt line should be just above delaware memorial bridge and thats like 35 minutes from where Ill be. I probably mapped it wrong but Im getting 2 hours to barnagat from where Im staying. Thanks again for the advice

also about jersey fishing terminology I have seen a lot of people say "bent rod" instead of hooked up. Crazy how different the wording in even a fishing report is just between a few states


----------



## Jersey Hunter

Brigantine is closer then long beach is. but is still over an hours drive. Staying on the Phila. side on the Del River you need a Pa. or Del. license depending on how far you go down the river, and I don't think it's your best bet on catching stripers or blues. Brigantine or Long Beach Is. you may get some small blues using what we call mullet rigs with mullet for bait, ask the shop how they are used.
good luck


----------



## phillyguy

The Jersey beaches are your best bet. Lbi, brigantine, even Corson's Inlet state park.


----------



## jetty jumper

I fished the Barnegat inlet for the 2nd day in a row. Blues all over the place still picking up Fluke.


----------

